# Human Grade test vs UGL test



## manickanuck (Mar 10, 2012)

K guys I'm curious to what you all think. I have a good reputable underground source as well as for human grade. Is it worth spending double the price for human grade than for the reputable underground?
I've yet to have problems with the UGL so I know it's clean gear. Well , I guess that answered my own question but would like to know others opinions on this!


----------



## bigbenj (Mar 10, 2012)

If you can afford HG no problem, I'd stick with that.
Stuff gets expensive when you start trying to build a nice, big cycle.


----------



## malcolm383 (Mar 10, 2012)

I work to hard for my money to spend twice as much for the same thing... I'd stick with your legit ugl source if I were you, or at least till they give you a reason to switch. IMO


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 10, 2012)

Yeah i agree. And alot of times even if your source is legit they can be duped with bunk hg as it is being faked quite a bit!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 10, 2012)

I think everyone should run HG gear at least once... then you know what you should be getting from your UGL sources.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

I honestly prefer good ugl. Call me crazy and I can have either and as much as I want. I really feel ugl has more punch if it's quality. Plus ugl guys are always trying to out do each other so they will overdose there stuff. Hg is always the same. Just my opinion.


----------



## gamma (Mar 10, 2012)

If moneys not an issue why not go with Human grade. But as Benj said that could start adding up.
Oh are we talking jus buying Hg from a source as in not from a pharmacy , if that's the case why bother go with ugl !!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Are you asking me? I just explained why lol!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Yes, who wants pure hormones manufactured in a state of the art facility by a company who employs actual chemists and engineers?

If you can afford human grade, get it 100% of the time.    I'm on TRT now and it's better.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes, who wants pure hormones manufactured in a state of the art facility by a company who employs actual chemists and engineers?
> 
> If you can afford human grade, get it 100% of the time.    I'm on TRT now and it's better.



Any pics of said results?
Also it doesn't take a chemist to make gear lol!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Only been on TRT for 3 weeks.   200 mgs a week test cyp.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Not pics of the gear dude! Your physique!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Any pics of said results?
> Also it doesn't take a chemist to make gear lol!!!



Nope, you can order the raw powders from some back store shop from china like your company does.   Full of mercury and other heavy metals.   Or you can let actual chemist create the raw powders in a state of the art facility and be well assured its pure.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Not pics of the gear dude! Your physique!



I'm three weeks in.   Being Canadian and ugly is no excuse for stupid.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

How do you know how good the gear is after 3 weeks?


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> How do you know how good the gear is after 3 weeks?



That's half my point.   My nuts are shrinking, getting nasty zits, could shave every 6 hours, have crazy libido, and more energy already.   And that's only on 200mgs after only 3 weeks.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow you sound like an idiot lol!! 3 weeks placebo boy hahaaaa!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Wow you sound like an idiot lol!! 3 weeks placebo boy hahaaaa!!



Haha , keep running your underdosed/bunk gear.   No wonder so many people here are running 1000 mgs a week.   Shit is week.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Bro it's your first time on gear I'm sure your getting just shredded!! Fuck off kid lol!! Do some research and talk to me when you break the 150 lb mark bwahahaaaa!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Bro it's your first time on gear I'm sure your getting just shredded!! Fuck off kid lol!! Do some research and talk to me when you break the 150 lb mark bwahahaaaa!!



Actually this my third attempt with test, but I did do a lot pro hormones while in college.

I'm also 6-4 280lbs (admittedly should be 245, but I have low T) so not really sure where this is coming from.

Max lifts during college (10 years ago)

Bench 405
Squat 675
Dead 650

Played D-end in a 4-3 base.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Wow the good old day huh?!


----------



## rage racing (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes, who wants pure hormones manufactured in a state of the art facility by a company who employs actual chemists and engineers?
> 
> If you can afford human grade, get it 100% of the time. I'm on TRT now and it's better.


 
Whats better about it? Unless I am getting a script for HG gear, I wouldnt trust its real. Too many places produce fake HG gear. At least if I buy UGL gear I know its UGL and spent way less for it. I think as long as your UGL lab is selling clean properly dosed gear, who cares.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm only 33, and I have worked out on and off since college.   The last 4-5 have been the worst.  I figure that's when my T levels dropped because my energy level was crazy low.

I'll get it back now that my hormones are in line.   I still have the knowledge, and that's a huge part of it.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Good luck Hoyle hope it gets you to where you want to be. But as far as AAS knowledge goes your statements are ignorant.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

rage racing said:


> Whats better about it? Unless I am getting a script for HG gear, I wouldnt trust its real. Too many places produce fake HG gear. At least if I buy UGL gear I know its UGL and spent way less for it. I think as long as your UGL lab is selling clean properly dosed gear, who cares.



I'm on TRT, so I'm buying it from Rite Aid.   HG being faked is an issue for sure.   I'm just saying if you can afford it, and know for sure it's HG, it's a better way to go.    I have used two sponsors here, and I'm feeling better results and it's kicking in quicker.   One of the sponsors was close, and I would still recommend their UGL if someone was looking for UGL, the other sponsor wasn't even in the ball park.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Good luck Hoyle hope it gets you to where you want to be. But as far as AAS knowledge goes your statements are ignorant.



Yeah, they defy bro science, I know.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Bro many ugls are actual labs that make money out the back door. It's like any other business my man


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Bro many ugls are actual labs that make money out the back door. It's like any other business my man



Sure they are.   Pfizer's selling that shit out da back door, off the books so the guberment don't see.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Sure they are.   Pfizer's selling that shit out da back door, off the books so the guberment don't see.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Maybe you mean like Asia Pharma.   They are a real WHO/FDA approved pharma company who's owners are being extradited to the U.S.

Isn't that what I'm supposed to believe?


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Ok bro it's obvious that you've been around the game forever and know all the ins and out bwahahhahaaaa!!  This Ian t ten years ago bro snap out of it!!!


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Ok bro it's obvious that you've been around the game forever and know all the ins and out bwahahhahaaaa!!  This Ian t ten years ago bro snap out of it!!!



Don't know what to tell ya man, there is loads of information available, not just here, it is everywhere.   It doesn't take much research to see what's really going on.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

Your right I'll tell everyone to quit and get on 200mg of your magic potion! K I'm done we have ruined what could have been N interesting thread.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Your right I'll tell everyone to quit and get on 200mg of your magic potion! K I'm done we have ruined what could have been N interesting thread.




It's not magic, just contains what it's supposed to.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Nope, you can order the raw powders from some back store shop from china like your company does.   Full of mercury and other heavy metals.   Or you can let actual chemist create the raw powders in a state of the art facility and be well assured its pure.





Where do you think your beloved hg labs get their raws?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

HG gear from a pharmacy is usually a bit cleaner and always consistent. There are some killer UGL's out there though.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Where do you think your beloved hg labs get their raws?



They make them.


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> They make them.



Sorry but all big pharma cares about is money. Raws are cheaper in china, so that is where they get it.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> They make them.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Sorry but all big pharma cares about is money. Raws are cheaper in china, so that is where they get it.



No they don't.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 10, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> No they don't.



^^ awesome


----------



## independent (Mar 10, 2012)

This thread sucks.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 10, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> ^^ awesome



http://www.pharmtech.com/pharmtech/...sterone/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/624208

There a few big words, but go for it, dunce.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 10, 2012)

Made in Michigan.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2012)

Personaly I have test a lot of UG gear and many UG products come back as sterile and seemingly save. It is just a big unknown, which is why I have been a longtime advocate for the use of pharmaceutical grade products only. 

I do understand that isn't viable for most people though .

Usually when u have some possibility to buy a real pharma testo form the pharmacy its mostly cheaper than UG.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

My script Testosterone costs $45 for 12 ml. I have had labs on various UGL's T and never once has the UGL come back as high on Total T and my script meds. I usually just end up increasing the ml a bit on UG prods to make up for it.


----------



## btex34n88 (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Actually this my third attempt with test, but I did do a lot pro hormones while in college.
> 
> I'm also 6-4 280lbs (admittedly should be 245, but I have low T) so not really sure where this is coming from.
> 
> ...


 
This post was entertaining until you decided to bring in your glory days. 

I dont care if the gear is UGL or HG, as long as your training like a fucking maniac and your diet is on point your good to go


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> My script Testosterone costs $45 for 12 ml. I have had labs on various UGL's T and never once has the UGL come back as high on Total T and my script meds. I usually just end up increasing the ml a bit on UG prods to make up for it.



And I didn't mean my post to sound like I'm saying UGL is complete garbage.   There is certainly a place for it.   My first post in this thread was making fun of Dlats because he said he prefers UGL over HG because it's better.   To me thats disingenuous and probably flat out deceitful.  He needs to at least disclose that he reps for a company that doesn't carry HG.

I get sick if seeing noobs get taken advantage of here.   People are coming here for help, not so a rep can increase his free stash.


----------



## Grozny (Mar 11, 2012)

In some eastern european countries u can still buy a gear without script and per example a price for the one box of galenika with 5amps/1ml-250mg is around 6.5euro same as for Desma Winstrol (from Spain) if u have a script u can buy one box with 3amps for 5euro ...


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> And I didn't mean my post to sound like I'm saying UGL is complete garbage.   There is certainly a place for it.   My first post in this thread was making fun of Dlats because he said he prefers UGL over HG because it's better.   To me thats disingenuous and probably flat out deceitful.  He needs to at least disclose that he reps for a company that doesn't carry HG.
> 
> I get sick if seeing noobs get taken advantage of here.   People are coming here for help, not so a rep can increase his free stash.



I said IMO you stupid bitch! Not everything I post is to start an argument or sell gear. I don't push anything on anyone. Why are you soo paranoid? Just because you are overweight ignorant and stuck in your glory days? Whatever bro everyone can now see how truly dumb you are.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I said IMO you stupid bitch! Not everything I post is to start an argument or sell gear. I don't push anything on anyone. Why are you soo paranoid? Just because you are overweight ignorant and stuck in your glory days? Whatever bro everyone can now see how truly dumb you are.



Ignorant?  Because it appears heavy agrees with me you lying, thief, gear whore.


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

fail !!!!!


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

So heavy is the final word? You are an ignorant puppet lol! Heavy is some guy on the Internet with a large number of groupies. You are one.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

Also you are too fat to cycle. Didn't heavy tell you to get under 15%? Ignorant.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Go easy guys. No need for personal attacks in here.

Thanks


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

I'm done this guys brainwashed.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> So heavy is the final word? You are an ignorant puppet lol! Heavy is some guy on the Internet with a large number of groupies. You are one.



You're some guy on the Internet trying to push drugs so you can get some free.    Compare what he contributes to what you do.   He's posting actual research and information.   You're sucking Chinos dick all day.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Also you are too fat to cycle. Didn't heavy tell you to get under 15%? Ignorant.



Again, ugly is no excuse to be this stupid.    Go back to sucking Chinos dick, it's what you do best.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ wow awesome!


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

UG's can be made at a high quality level but to say they are better than US script meds from a pharmacy is a big stretch. The powders from China can be all over the map in purity. I have seen mass spectrometer readings of 80%-95% on powders. US made powders would never be allowed to be converted to injectable oils at that low a quality.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> I said IMO you stupid bitch!



Your opinion is making everyone on this board dumber.   Please keep it to yourself.


----------



## rage racing (Mar 11, 2012)

starting to look like AG in here


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

I never tried to debate any of this. The op asked for people's opinions. I've used both hg and ugl and started my preference. Period.


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

Guys stop the flaming now. Last warning.

Thanks


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

My test levels are 1245ng/nl on 150mgs a week of Depo-testosterone. So my assumption is my hg gear is underdosed.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> My test levels are 1245ng/nl on 150mgs a week of Depo-testosterone. So my assumption is my hg gear is underdosed.



I know that an attempt at humor, but if you ever really want to know where you should be at.

http://ajpendo.physiology.org/content/281/6/E1172/T2.expansion.html


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

No one cares about 125 mg dose lol! Only a few guys on here are run ing gear to be at natural levels. Just saying.


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> No one cares about 125 mg dose lol! Only a few guys on here are run ing gear to be at natural levels. Just saying.



No one cares really? The op was asking which gear is better, I was giving him an example of what hg gear should do. So no matter what the dose is my post is relevant. You are really dissapointing me D-lat.


----------



## D-Lats (Mar 11, 2012)

Awe big loss lol!!! Your opinion always matters to me bro


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

D-Lats said:


> Awe big loss lol!!! Your opinion always matters to me bro



Answer my post please. Was it relevant to the op?


----------



## heavyiron (Mar 11, 2012)

D-lats is on vacation for continued trolling and insults. Lets keep the thread on topic. No need for insults, trolling and flaming.

Thanks


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

Thank you Heavy.


----------



## manickanuck (Mar 11, 2012)

No kidding that guy is starting to get real annoying lately


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

vacation hum!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gamma (Mar 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> My test levels are 1245ng/nl on 150mgs a week of Depo-testosterone. So my assumption is my hg gear is underdosed.



Damn


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 11, 2012)

UGL Gear vs. Human Grade – By ORDAWGZILLA! | Steroid Blog - AAS Information


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> UGL Gear vs. Human Grade – By ORDAWGZILLA! | Steroid Blog - AAS Information



It's a well written piece, but the idea that pharmaceutical company's buy their raws from china is incorrect.   I posted a link earlier, and I'll post it again.   Pfizer makes their own.   Mixing the raw powder with oil, BA, and BB is something anyone can do.   Follow the recipe and you are good to go.   The difference comes in the manufacturing of the raw powder.   This is where the HG product is more often than not going to be quite superior.   Anyways, here is the link.

P.S. the lab is in Michigan.

http://www.pharmtech.com/pharmtech/...sterone/ArticleStandard/Article/detail/624208


----------



## Imosted (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^Bro there are very few companies that actually produce something in US nowadays, everything you use is from china.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Imosted said:


> ^^^Bro there are very few companies that actually produce something in US nowadays, everything you use is from china.



Ok, the link is a fraud, I made it up.

There are tons of stuff still produced here, and many companies are bringing jobs back.   The average American is almost 4 times more productive than our Asian counterparts.   Quality controls are also much tighter.

You can't even drink the milk in china, it can kill you.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> My test levels are 1245ng/nl on 150mgs a week of Depo-testosterone. So my assumption is my hg gear is underdosed.



Did they want to lower your dosage?  I'm going to keep 8 days between my last shot and testing as well.   Did you do that?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 11, 2012)

^^^Did you read what i wrote? or are you thick headed? there are very few companies that actually produce something or anything in US nowadays...yeah there are some but most are from china.
It is not even just Pharmaceuticals, 90% of everything you use is from china.
But I have to add something, when i say china it doesnt mean a small lab producing these products,
Most of the BIG Corporations purchase factories and use high standards to manufacture there goods.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 11, 2012)

Imosted said:


> ^^^Did you read what i wrote? or are you thick headed? there are very few companies that actually produce something or anything in US nowadays...yeah there are some but most are from china.
> It is not even just Pharmaceuticals, 90% of everything you use is from china.
> But I have to add something, when i say china it doesnt mean a small lab producing these products,
> Most of the BIG Corporations purchase factories and use high standards to manufacture there goods.



I did read it , and I disagree.  The evidence suggest you are wrong.   Did you read the link where it clearly stated Pfizer is manufacturing it's test base in Kalamazoo Michigan?


----------



## Imosted (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok bro, the product you use is produced in US but what i am saying is 90% of what you get from a pharmacy or even the products you use in daily life has roots to china.


----------



## independent (Mar 11, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Did they want to lower your dosage?  I'm going to keep 8 days between my last shot and testing as well.   Did you do that?



He mentioned it and I told him I took my inj. the day before and he said that makes sense. I actually took the inj. 5 days prior to the test. Next test I do I will wait 8 days like Heavy has suggested.


----------



## _LG_ (Mar 12, 2012)

Great thread


----------



## Mikebeasley69 (Mar 12, 2012)

sounds to me like hoyle knows what hes talking about and uses research and facts as his base, ive never used hg but if i could afford it i would every cycle just for the piece of mind what im getting is accuratly dosed and sterile


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Ok, the link is a fraud, I made it up.
> 
> There are tons of stuff still produced here, and many companies are bringing jobs back.   The average American is almost 4 times more productive than our Asian counterparts.   Quality controls are also much tighter.
> 
> You can't even drink the milk in china, it can kill you.



What a bunch of bull shit, leading manufacturing pharma industry is localized in Asia and many multinational pharmaceutical companies are subcontracting their production to asian manufacturers and rest is only labelled in US,EU etc.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> What a bunch of bull shit, leading manufacturing pharma industry is localized in Asia and many multinational pharmaceutical companies are subcontracting their production to asian manufacturers and rest is only labelled in US,EU etc.



Yes, everything is actually made by Asia Pharma and just redistributed huh?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yes, everything is actually made by Asia Pharma and just redistributed huh?



Educate your self bro and avoid us of those kind of stupidity, huh contaminated milk wtf !


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> Educate your self bro and avoid us of those kind of stupidity, huh contaminated milk wtf !



Maybe you should follow your advice and get educated.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7720404.stm


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Here's an article from a familiar name.

http://www.forbodybuilders.net/2011...when-using-an-under-ground-lab-graphic-video/


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://thinksteroids.com/news/are-steroids-from-underground-labs-contaminated-with-toxic-metals/


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Maybe you should follow your advice and get educated.
> 
> BBC News - Timeline: China milk scandal



pathetic, u can find in each countries those kind of problems even in US; last prob on the date in US was anti-smoking pill (also approved by US FDA) that was recently removed from the US market due to the high risks of heart attack etc etc ...


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> pathetic, u can find in each countries those kind of problems even in US; last prob on the date in US was anti-smoking pill (also approved by US FDA) that was recently removed from the US market due to the high risks of heart attack etc etc ...



You are right, issues do arise everywhere, but they occur more frequently in Asia.   Quality control is almost nonexistent.

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/06/19/business/worldbusiness/19toys.html?pagewanted=all


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 12, 2012)

http://money.usnews.com/money/blogs...23/explaining-chinas-quality-control-problems


----------



## Grozny (Mar 12, 2012)

I wouldn't buy their milk either  but if someone believes just USA and EU can make proper standard medicine its crazy and stupid.


----------



## independent (Mar 12, 2012)

Grozny said:


> What a bunch of bull shit, leading manufacturing pharma industry is localized in Asia and many multinational pharmaceutical companies are subcontracting their production to asian manufacturers and rest is only labelled in US,EU etc.



Proof please.


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 12, 2012)

I ordered Test-Mix from Z just a day before he temporarily shut down.  It is in the 20ml jugs by a company called Pharm Chemical. Anyone ever run this? Price was almost too cheap to be good.  I have used Z for prop and tren before with success but they were his brand of swag and were good.  What about 20ml jugs of Test-Mix anyone?


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Mar 12, 2012)

Depends on how reliable your source is I guess.  If you buy a bunk ugl cycle for half the price of HG then you've not only wasted your money but your time and effort as well (not really but sorta).  Like most people here have said, if you have the money and the resources get HG gear.  I have a script for test and get 6 bottles of Pfizer Cyp 200 (10 ml) every year.  I save all six for a cycle I do in the spring so I know I have legit test.  The rest of the year I use whatever I can get.  Still, I've never really had a problem with UGLs because there is no long term market for bad gear.  If you get screwed you will probably never use it again.


----------



## kboy (Mar 12, 2012)

I did a cycle from a source (ugl) I had with ok results the cycle was 12 weeks sust @500mg ew and Deca @ 350mg ew , and a few months later I  did 5 weeks, yes 5 weeks of HG Organon sust @ 100mg ew and Deca @ 50mg to my surprise I got the same results, I was very disappointed to find out i was getting under dose crap.

Once you find a trusted source is always a good idea to run a cycle of HG to compare and be sure that you are getting your money's worth..


----------



## mh48500 (Mar 12, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> I think everyone should run HG gear at least once... then you know what you should be getting from your UGL sources.



Well said! My first runs with test were with HG and then when I had to switch to UG I was dissapointed. I went through UG after UG then Vet then homebrew, but the point being I knew where the bar was with human grade. from there I think it is easier to judge accurately.


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Human grade is always going to be more reliable and safer


----------



## OldSchoolLifter (Mar 12, 2012)

Ryanhill said:


> Human grade is always going to be more reliable and safer



I have to disagree, I once got an infection from my Watson 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grozny (Mar 13, 2012)

bigmoe65 said:


> Proof please.



u can google it :

"Most global companies such as Pfizer, GSK, Merck (US), Eli Lilly and Novartis, among others, outsource their manufacturing to several Indian companies," says PricewaterhouseCoopers pharmaceutical and life sciences associate director Sujay Shetty.

As the blockbuster drug pipeline dries up globally, pharma companies have been looking at various cost-cutting measures like outsourcing manufacturing and research work to low-cost destinations such as India and China. Pfizer outsources 17 per cent of its pharma manufacturing and plans to increase it to as much as 30 per cent."

Given the increasing number of such plants in India which manufacture drugs for the US market"

etc etc


----------



## Vibrant (Mar 13, 2012)

OldSchoolLifter said:


> I have to disagree, I once got an infection from my Watson
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk



Hmmm, interesting. Are you sure it was from the watson itself not something on your skin that an alcohol wipe didn't kill before the injection?


----------



## independent (Mar 13, 2012)

Vibrant said:


> Hmmm, interesting. Are you sure it was from the watson itself not something on your skin that an alcohol wipe didn't kill before the injection?



This.


----------



## hoyle21 (Mar 13, 2012)

Grozny said:


> u can google it :
> 
> "Most global companies such as Pfizer, GSK, Merck (US), Eli Lilly and Novartis, among others, outsource their manufacturing to several Indian companies," says PricewaterhouseCoopers pharmaceutical and life sciences associate director Sujay Shetty.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree with India being a major player, and China may be one soon, we will.   I'm starting to see a lot of companies leaving China though.   We'll see if that continues.

Either way, even if Pfizer has a manufacturing plant in China making Test, they are not selling it out the back door to drug dealers, and that's what was stated earlier.

"Bro many ugls are actual labs that make money out the back door. It's like any other business my man."


----------



## squigader (Mar 13, 2012)

If you can afford and get the legit stuff made in an inspected pharmaceutical facility by professionals (instead of mixed together by some guy on his stove at home), go for it.


----------



## TGB1987 (Mar 13, 2012)

If I can afford it I always prefer HG.  The only Test That was Human Grade that I had an issue with was from a compounding Pharm in the U.S. .  I have also had some underdosed "HG" which I strongly believe was counterfeit.  There are some really good UGLs out there too.  It is a tougher task for a UGL to get the same quality of materials, equipment and have the materials tested for purity.  UGLs usually don't have as much funds as big drug companies like Merck, Pfizer, Watson, and so on. UGLs also don't have the same kind of access a legal manufacturer has in most cases.  I have a few really good UGLs that I use and Trust.  I stick with them or go for HG.


----------

